# Datenbank Resource wird nicht gefunden



## bobkasbi (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich schreibe einen Jersey REST API Service, der von einer Java Klasse (Subresource) aus, Zugriff und Verbindung auf lokale Datenbank steuert.. der Code scheint zunächst Fehlerfrei zu laufen bis auf die Meldung, dass die angegebene datasource nicht gefunden wird.

In Context.xml unter WEB-INF Verzeichnis, habe ich die Node Resource eingebettet und die nötigen Informationen eingetragen. Der Fehler taucht weiterhin auf.

Context.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Context path="/userProfile">
<Resource
auth="Container"
driverClassName="org.postgresql.Driver"
maxActive="100"
maxIdle="30"
maxWait="10000"
name="apiUserProfile"
password="postgres"
type="javax.sql.DataSource"
url="jdbc:postgresql://localhost:5432/apiUserProfile"
username="postgres"/>
</Context>
```

Apache Tomcat Log Error:

```
javax.naming.NameNotFoundException: Name [apiUserProfile] is not bound in this Context. Unable to find [apiUserProfile].
   at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:818)
   at org.apache.naming.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:166)
   at org.apache.naming.SelectorContext.lookup(SelectorContext.java:157)
   at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:411)
   at net.rest.dao.DbConn.apiUserProfileConn(DbConn.java:23)
   at net.rest.service.userProfile.returnDatabaseStatus(userProfile.java:51)
```

Verwendet wird:
Ubuntu 14.04
Apache Tomcat 8.0
Jersey 1.9
Netbeans 8.1

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man auch in server.xml von Tomcat die Resource für DB eintragen muss, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das die Ursache ist.

Hat bitte Jemand eine Idee oder Tipp, woran es legen könnte?

Danke
Messmar


----------



## BuckRogers (31. Mai 2016)

Wenn du eine Enterprise Bean verwendest musst du die Datasource deiner Bean bekannt machen. Mehr kann ich nun auch nicht raten.


----------

